# From: Yogi Wallace to all those who are wondering. ???



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Lois and I are still around, but not just to active.
We was going to try to make the show in may but I was told not to try it. This was before we heard from the Doctor.


My site was lost when my server was attacked. They were not able to salvage anything for me, as I'm considered as a residential customer.The commercial customers are there bread and butter. I can understand that and the have been trying to get me back up on line with a new connection. But not much luck, as I was under a user section 
that was left over from the time when I was with the old HGO.net that stratuswave.net adsorbed HGO.net.
Since I didn't want to start over on everything so they put me in a section with only a few people like myself who didn't want to start over.
Th only problem was the "user"section was lost with no backup.

I've thought about another server and starting over.
It takes me forever to type anything and spell-check is my new friend. 


Health--wise things haven't worked out.
The back is in such a condition that I'm not a candidate for any further surgery.
Another problem is my esophagus. Again they won't due any surgery on it till it becomes last resort.
My age is also considered in their waiting.

The advantage to the problem is losing weight.
I weighed in around 360 lbs. and a 64 in. waist.
Now i weigh in at 232 lbs. and a 44 in. waist.

Lois still needs to have work redoing her knees. But has been putting it off to see if they could help me first.
She should be seeing the doctor in May.

We sold our layout, the 50' x 20' of tables and rolling stock track and controls and the buildings also.
To someone local who is trying to find permanent location for it. I have agreed to helping set it up when the time comes.

Since we sold the train we decided to get rid of the truck and now have a 2005 Equinox.

We both had trouble getting in and out of the truck and the car makes a lot easier on us both.

We want to thank everyone for their concern.

Lois and Yogi Wallace


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Yogi, though I wish your circumstances were better. Too bad about your web site too as there was a lot of good info and ideas there. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice to hear from ya Yogi.. I am building the Chama coaling tower that you built awhile back.I am going by the photos you had on your web site. Hope you get better soon and take care of yourself and Lois...Travis


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ditto to what Dwight said and best of luck in the future. 
Dick


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

What is the name of the website that archives old web pages? Could Yogi's stuff still be there?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi,
much (perhaps all!) of your webpage still exists on the internet! 
I always find the "internet archive" by going to google and searching for "wayback machine"..
Its actual name is:

archive dot org 

It crawls the web, and saves/archives webpages..

Yogi's Chama Coaling Tower 

Yogi's main webpage 

looks like nearly all of it is there! 
might be a few minor things missing, but for the most, its there!

Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi

Sorry to hear of your troubles, but glad to hear from you and that you and Lois are still kicking.









Just a thought if you might be interested in recovering in part what you had, remember there is the Internet Archive (see link below). Where you could recover the text of your site. Then, if you've still got the original picture files on your local computer you'll have a start, won't be a walk in the park, but it's something.

Internet Archive - WaybackMachine - The Bellaire Depot[/b]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi; 

Good to get information about your situation. I just wish that it were better. You were missed at ECLSTS this year. Hope that the health matters will improve. Like you, I need to shed some pounds. Hang in there. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Yogi- Glad to hear that you are alive and kicking. I wish both you and Lois better health in the near future. Your site has always been full of great tips and ideas. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Good hearing from you, Yogi... In spite of the not so good reports, it's good to see the weight loss and great attitude..









Glad to see that they keep fixin' things on you both..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If no one volunteers to archive and put Yogi's stuff back on the web on a current, backed up web site... I'd be happy to do it, providing it is ok with you Yogi. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi,

Just wanted to add my two bits that it's good to see you back on line! Although I'm sorry to hear of your health problems, I've got to tell you that I'm pretty impressed with your weight loss! Wish I had that kind of will-power!

(And it would be really great if somebody could help you get your VERY useful site back on line!) 

All the best!


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary; 
It's not so much about will-power as i have Achalasia. 

It's a problem with the Esophagus. 

Making everything hard to swallow including liquids . If the Esophagus fills up then there is a chance everything comes back up.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi, I don't know if you got the email I sent you, if you didn't please send me your current email address..... 
[email protected]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yogi, you have my sympathy. I experience your disease with the first bite of every meal. Chemo/Radiation have shrunk mine, only after easing the first bite down will the rest of my meal follow. 
I wish you the best of care and many days full of joy. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12 Apr 2013 03:02 PM 
If no one volunteers to archive and put Yogi's stuff back on the web on a current, backed up web site... I'd be happy to do it, providing it is ok with you Yogi. 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, I would have made a similar offer, but I have not been here long enough to get to know Yogi. Looking at the backup sit, it is all there with the exception of a few pictures. The only snag would b transfering the domain name. Great offer Greg! Yogi has so much to offer. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've hosted articles by others before, notably over 70 from Ted Doskaris. I would do the same for Yogi, put them up just the way he had them and of course clearly indicate it is all from him. Just hate to lose such good information. 

My site is on a commercial ISP's hardware, backed up regularly, and also the software is kept up to date, so no danger of "hitting a dead end". 

Anyway the offer is there, and I could do all the work, since I would just "pull" it from the "wayback machine". 

Greg


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I don't know if Yogi is following this thread. Maybe you need to contact him directly to get his OK. Having his info readily available would be a great asset. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not want to appear pushy... I saw he came by on the 18th... but I think you are right... 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, 

I also have link to Yogi's original page, which is still up - albeit not complete. A number of the links are broken and it bears no resemblance to what the 'Wayback Machine' has online. Here is what I have for a link to his original. Maybe with permission we may get back to something close to a complete site. 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/ 

Hope this helps. 

Bob C.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob C. 
That link is no longer active if your getting anything off it it's probably is from your browser's history.... 
I have over the years enjoyed Yogi's ideas and have saved several of his webpages on my computer for my personal use that could be put back-up on the web with his permission.. 
I emailed Yogi a week ago on the last email address of his I had and offered to put his site up on 4LargeScale.com...but I have not had any reply from him.. 
That being said I several webpages in case Yogi needs them.....


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dean, 

You are so right! I cannot get there from here (Seamonkey browser), but I can from Firefox. I will not change that, as I can also access the source code from Firefox from the history. Again, I will make an offer to Greg if he wants it I can generate files of the source and send it to him. It is too bad I cannot get the original pics. It seems to have saved the thumb nails, but not the graphics. 

Thanks for catching that Dean, I never considered the browser history, maybe a good thing. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since Dean has already offered (subsequent to my original offer, but with a private email), I'll wait a while to see what happens and not batter Yogi with requests. 

Bob, I guess you don't clear your history very often ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, 

Like this time,. I sometimes find it helpful to not clear it. Yes it does use up some HD space, but HTML coding is not all that big. However this happened due to a software glitch in my Firefox installation, and to determine where the issue was I Installed Seamonkey and found it to be quite a bit faster (reason indeterminite). 

@Dean - I do not have all the code from the original site, but I do have a fair bit of it. 

Bob C.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
*I have both the HTML & pictures for these **pages.... *
Chama coaling tower
Ladders, Railings and Storage Tanks
Sand House
Ed Martin's Farm
Ed Martin's Circus

*I have the HTML and a few pictures for these pages..... *
Bellaire Depot- home page
Hot Wire Foam Cutter
Corrugated Plastic
Metal Roof and Siding Jig
Rib Roofing or Siding
Building with S-Core
Basic Building Construction
Roll Up Door
Brick and Stone Walls
B&O Bridge Bellaire, Ohio Built in 1870
Band Saw Jigs
'Making windows for models'
making aluminum siding and trim
Tank tops and Drain Culverts
Basic building with Foam Block
Glue for models
Making Small plugs for your train
Quonset Hut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone got any feedback from Yogi yet? Seems we have the ability and the desire to do it. 

Greg


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, did anything ever come of this attempt to save "The Bellaire Depot?" Yogi's Stuff is like gold and deserves to be saved.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never got a reply from Yogi.... maybe I should try again.. I need his permission to replicate the information.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I encourage you to do whatever it takes to save the information. The Wayback Machine is fine as far as it goes, but there is a lot of stuff missing that could be re-created through collaboration with enough folks.


----------

